# MACE leg armor pics/pre-review



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

so i finally replaced my wicked V-Top leg armor with the new Mace Tectonic leg. These seem to offer way better protection than the Dainese or 661, both which noticibly lack full shin protection right to the ankle and lateral knee cap protection.

Basically the calfs are fully covered, the plastic shells are relatively wide, the knee and shin bones are fully covered right down the the ankle bone, the 4 straps are properly cut to length, the knee shell is articulated from the sides not from the front, and overall the fit and finish looks really good and feels comfortable. I tried them against the Dainese and 661 in the store, both of which look really unispired compared to these, and dont provide nearly as much protection. Price was 100$cnd.


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

where'd ya get those? i need to get some shinpads...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

smelly said:


> where'd ya get those? i need to get some shinpads...


my lbs. The pad stuff is really new, theres not even a website yet. I think its somehow affiliated to Norco though (if not directly) since their gloves and cloathing is mentioned in Norcos news section. I dont know what their availabilty is at all.

their jerseys are really nice too. Cant wait to see what stuff they're gonna be comming out with.


----------



## Get_Outside_N_Ride (Mar 23, 2004)

Looks hot!


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

wow...those sure look nice. Keep us posted on how they work out?

I have some mace ingnition shorts and love them. Mace makes great stuff!!

www.macegear.com is their new web site!


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Zedro,

Those are some skinny white canadian legs! The winter has not been kind to you. I was bummed to see that there is not a single US distributor yet. I love the look of the jerseys and gloves! Let me know when you become a distributor, and I'll throw tons of business your way from So Cal.


----------



## Lee W. (Jan 19, 2004)

Weyvoless: Go to any LBS that has a QBP account and they can order you some Mace gear, they have all the stuff in stock. They should order it for you even if they are not a dealer (if they are a good shop).


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Cool. Thanks Lee. I'm getting tired of wearing the same old Fox and Oakley stuff.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> Those are some skinny white canadian legs! .


hey i'm a tall guy and chicken legs (as a ridemonkey so kindly put it) runs in the family!


----------



## Lee W. (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm thinking about trying those new Mace guards myself, my 661 4X4's are just beat to hell. They withstood 2 seasons of riding and jumping so I think I got my $30 worth out of them (gotta love JensonUSA).

I am kinda torn though, I really like the Roach RF guards and the new 661's look nice. But those Mace one seem to offer a lot of protection but might still breath alright.

zedro: do you think they will vent very well in the summer? I'm going to be forced to ride in 100+ weather in the summer so venting is very important.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Lee W. said:


> zedro: do you think they will vent very well in the summer? I'm going to be forced to ride in 100+ weather in the summer so venting is very important.


heres a cut n paste answer (cus i'm lazy) for the same question on ridemonkey:

_the neoprene (well they call it foam, doesnt feel like neoprene either) is perforated (vented) and not dense at all, the whole thing is very light. From just wearing them in the house, my poly pants feel warmer but i'll have to see on the trails with my RNH pants for a real test. The impression that i get is that it should be cooler than the Roach Indy (and its various clones of the same style). The Roach DH look good from their site, havent seen any for real though so i couldnt make a comparison. I dont expect heat to be a real issue as much as a full wrap around style is concerned. But if your into minimalist padding, then these wont be for you._

i cant say much about 100deg weather, it just doesnt get that hot here, although we are more intolerant of heat tho.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*i got*

i have the mace jacket n back protevtor n they r nice. i can't wate to try out the leg protectors. my 661s don't fit to great.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry to drag up an old post...

I'm thinking about these myself at the moment. How have they held up over time and have you done much pedalling in them?

So a long term review? They seem to have been very significantly changed for 2007.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

energetix said:


> Sorry to drag up an old post...
> 
> I'm thinking about these myself at the moment. How have they held up over time and have you done much pedalling in them?
> 
> So a long term review? They seem to have been very significantly changed for 2007.


everybody I know have always loved stuff from Mace....top notch stuff....go for it


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Only asking opinions because I don't really want to go through half a dozen to find the right one.
My nearest LBS is 3hrs drive & they don't even stock any


----------



## Mesozoic (Apr 20, 2004)

Being a motorcycle rider as well, I've found that you can get really good protection from your local motorcycle shop (LMS, I guess). Icon Gear makes a really good chest/back protector which is super lightweight and not nearly as expensive as some MTB dedicated stuff: http://www.motostrano-store.com/icfiarve.html

I've also got a Joe Rocket Riot jacket that I use for DH around here on the Shore. Thor makes a bunch of really good off-road gear as well which is totally useful for mountain bikers. http://www.motostrano-store.com/thorprotection.html


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

My local moto store isn't that great, but could check out the one in the bigger town (going away for the weekend). Thanks for the tip.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Mace again...
The top strap in that pic with his leg bent - it looks like the strap sits behind the knee - in the part where you bend the leg. That looks like it would not be very good for pedalling at all! Skin would chafe pretty quickly I reckon unless the strap was super soft.


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

I have those exact SGs and love them.........but, they slip a hell of alot:madmax:


----------



## JKWITS (May 8, 2006)

I have had some for about 6 months. 

I don't have any others to compare to but in my opinion they are very good. I have done a lot of pedalling and they rub a little behind the knee but thats all. They are comfortable and offer very good protection for the front and back of the legs as well.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Had a set. Liked the articulating knee but because the straps went around padding they were prone to major slippage, they were also quite hot.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

keen said:


> Had a set. Liked the articulating knee but because the straps went around padding they were prone to major slippage, they were also quite hot.


that's an issue I woudn't have thought of. The 2007 is looking very similar to the fox launch pad design - with the cross strap and have a larger knee cup. I like the look of the current model though & if I wen't for it that's the one I would be getting.

http://www.macegear.com/protection/index.php?id=34

Simple choices can be so hard when you want to get something right from the start!


----------

